# Left vs Right



## Pervaz (Jul 9, 2003)

In many MAs you are told to practice each movement/technique both on the left side and right side..in Systema you create your own movement and therefore the body should move to whichever direction is "correct"..what is other peoples take on this ???

P


----------



## Furtry (Jul 9, 2003)

Don't choreograph what ever you're doing.


----------



## NYCRonin (Jul 9, 2003)

Depends on what aspect of training your focusing on.
when learning how to 'punch' - you HAVE to train the movement on both sides - same with deflecting movements, kicks - etc.
In self-defense practice, it would be wise to do the same. Defend with one arm behind the back or holding a glass of water etc.

In 'the real' - when actually fighting - you are in free flow, and to paraphrase Furtry - YOU DAMN WELL BETTER NOT ATTEMPT CHOREOGRAPHY! Any 'practiced cleaver combo' is actually a crutch and contrary to the free flow movement that makes this stuff work so well.


----------



## TAZ (Jul 10, 2003)

My 2 cents worth...

Before Systema I would always lead with my right side and definatley favoured certain techniques on certain sides....

Now however its doesnt matter, no thats not quite right..I don't even think about it..it just happens...right or left makes not difference.


Regards

Dave


----------



## jellyman (Jul 10, 2003)

While doing systema, I don't usually notice what side I'm using, but with the knife work, I find that my left works as well with the knife as my right, and it's a lot more dexterous than it used to be - I'll reflexively catch stuff with it now, etc. etc.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jul 10, 2003)

I don't do systema but we train both sides so that whatever is there will come out in a  defense situation.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Rich_ (Jul 11, 2003)

My personal feeling is that for most people, their brains and body are not perfectly symmetrical, so don't try and force them to behave as such. 

Practising situations symmetrically is not the same as drilling responses symmetrically; that is to say, by all means be prepared to face a southpaw (if a rightie), but don't just mirror your response or you'll be fighting southpaw against someone who's probably much more used to it and in any case better 'wired' to fight that way.


----------



## Arthur (Jul 11, 2003)

Rich,

Great point!

Jelly,
Just yesterday I was looking at my left side knife work... and while I can't tell a difference between working left and right side when empty handed against a knife.... I'm ashamed to say I could feel a good drop off in my left sided skill when using a knife.

At least in terms of trying to use it the same way as I do with my right hand. It mostly seems to be an issue of less rotational freedom in my left wrist. Guess I have an excuse to do more knife work

Arthur


----------

